# True Parker?



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 25, 2007)

My background in kenpo is mostly based on Shaolin Kempo but my instructor threw in a number of Parker techniques over the years.  But he limited my Parker knowledge with only techniques that he felt were worth learning.  I have taken it upon myself to learn the rest of the system as far as the techniques are concerned.  Unfortunately, the closest Parker school in my area (that I'm aware of) is in Revere MA and since I'm married, with kids, and running a program of my own, I don't have the time to travel the hour and a half to learn from them.

So I am left with learning from books and videos, and yes, I know that that is not the ideal way to learn a system but it's all I have right now.  

The two main sources of information I have are Jody Sasaki's video series and a collection of manuals written by Kevin and Eric Lamkin.  I have copies of videos that go along with the manuals.  I was wondering if anyone has read these manuals and if they would be considered true Parker.  I have noticed that there are a lot of variations in the way the techniques are performed between Sasaki's tapes and the books.  What I find myself doing is taking bits and pieces from both sources and mixing in my own kenpo concepts into the techniques.  

I know that there is an electronic manual available from a Mr. Hale that is discussed on another thread.  Should I invest in this or are the manuals that I have close enough to the true thing?


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 25, 2007)

As someone who is coming back into Kenpo... with very little base knowledge... it was receommended to me to get SGM Parkers Infinite Insight series (5 books)... and Mr. Wedlake's Kenpo 101 book... all available from AWMA...

I hope this is of help to you...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## dubljay (Feb 25, 2007)

The Lamkin manuals are very good.  My instructor used them as a reference for some of the extensions.  That's about my only experience with them.  I remember them being very well worded, pretty simple to follow.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 25, 2007)

MSTCND said:


> As someone who is coming back into Kenpo... with very little base knowledge... it was receommended to me to get SGM Parkers Infinite Insight series (5 books)... and Mr. Wedlake's Kenpo 101 book... all available from AWMA...
> 
> I hope this is of help to you...
> 
> ...


I read the Infinite Insight series years ago.  I should probably give it another go now that I know more about the techniques.  I was wondering about that Kenpo 101 book.  What does it cover?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 25, 2007)

a better option would be to nip over to kenponet.com  they have full descriptions of all the techniques, with solid insights.  also of the katas.

plus it's free.

i don't really recommend the infinite insights books.  they're interesting kenpo artifacts, but the art has moved on substantially since they were published.

also, you can google for 'brian's kenpo page'  or 'texas kenpo page', both of which have complete descriptions of techniques, sets and katas.


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 25, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> I was wondering about that Kenpo 101 book.  What does it cover?



Check HERE.

I'd post the description from AWMA... but, it might be a copyright violation to do so...

Also, I know that Parkerkarate has a copy; perhaps he'll chime in...


----------



## Doc (Feb 25, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> My background in kenpo is mostly based on Shaolin Kempo but my instructor threw in a number of Parker techniques over the years.  But he limited my Parker knowledge with only techniques that he felt were worth learning.  I have taken it upon myself to learn the rest of the system as far as the techniques are concerned.  Unfortunately, the closest Parker school in my area (that I'm aware of) is in Revere MA and since I'm married, with kids, and running a program of my own, I don't have the time to travel the hour and a half to learn from them.
> 
> So I am left with learning from books and videos, and yes, I know that that is not the ideal way to learn a system but it's all I have right now.
> 
> ...


There is nothing on the planet that comes close to the work the Mr. Hale has done to present the material electronically. Additionally, there is information there, I'm certain is not represented in other works. Had Mr. Parker lived, and decided to convert that material to a computer compatible format, I'm sure it would be just as Mr. Hale has presented it. If you disagree after making the purchase, I'll give you your money back myself.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 25, 2007)

Doc said:


> There is nothing on the planet that comes close to the work the Mr. Hale has done to present the material electronically. Additionally, there is information there, I'm certain is not represented in other works. Had Mr. Parker lived, and decided to convert that material to a computer compatible format, I'm sure it would be just as Mr. Hale has presented it. If you disagree after making the purchase, I'll give you your money back myself.



Wow. I think that's one of the highest compliments of someone's work I've ever read.


----------



## MJS (Feb 25, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> My background in kenpo is mostly based on Shaolin Kempo but my instructor threw in a number of Parker techniques over the years. But he limited my Parker knowledge with only techniques that he felt were worth learning. I have taken it upon myself to learn the rest of the system as far as the techniques are concerned. Unfortunately, the closest Parker school in my area (that I'm aware of) is in Revere MA and since I'm married, with kids, and running a program of my own, I don't have the time to travel the hour and a half to learn from them.
> 
> So I am left with learning from books and videos, and yes, I know that that is not the ideal way to learn a system but it's all I have right now.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not familiar with the work of Mr. Hale.  He is a member here, so you may want to PM/email him.   I've only seen a few of them myself, but I've heard good things about Larry Tatums material.

Best of luck in your training. 

Mike


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 25, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> My background in kenpo is mostly based on Shaolin Kempo but my instructor threw in a number of Parker techniques over the years. But he limited my Parker knowledge with only techniques that he felt were worth learning. I have taken it upon myself to learn the rest of the system as far as the techniques are concerned. Unfortunately, the closest Parker school in my area (that I'm aware of) is in Revere MA and since I'm married, with kids, and running a program of my own, I don't have the time to travel the hour and a half to learn from them.
> 
> So I am left with learning from books and videos, and yes, I know that that is not the ideal way to learn a system but it's all I have right now.
> 
> ...


 
I have the Lamkin Manuals and the Hale Journal.  Both contain nearly the same information.  But the Hale journal is worth the purchase in any case for the "extra" information and the layout which better links things together for you.  There are only a handful of techniques which are different between the Lamkin manuals and the hale Journal.  Also "true" Parker depends on who is teaching.  I'm going to be posting about 5 videos of 5 different instructors doing Form 4 for comparison in a few hours.  They are all done differently.


----------



## Sigung LaBounty (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to go along with Ron Chape'l on the Hale Journal, as I do not know of the other gentlemen's work. It is extremely well put together and very easy to use. I am a MAC user and Mr. Hale has taken the time to format it for us MAC-O-philes with a few very limited exceptions. I'm a terminal mechanical learner, and have difficulty reading and even watching to learn, I need to do hands on. I review the Kenpo Journal often to jog my memory and find information long forgotten, which has been a great help. It's written in the longer list form, but it's all there.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 25, 2007)

Doc said:


> There is nothing on the planet that comes close to the work the Mr. Hale has done to present the material electronically. Additionally, there is information there, I'm certain is not represented in other works. Had Mr. Parker lived, and decided to convert that material to a computer compatible format, I'm sure it would be just as Mr. Hale has presented it. If you disagree after making the purchase, I'll give you your money back myself.


One helluva guarantee.


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 26, 2007)

my instructor is a student of Mrs. Cogliandro in Revere Ma it is a good school...

Steve Arsonault (sp) has a school in New Bedford or Dartmouth ma..

i dont know much about the manuals but the sasiki (sp) videos are the same or really close to what we do..


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 26, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> my instructor is a student of Mrs. Cogliandro in Revere Ma it is a good school...
> 
> Steve Arsonault (sp) has a school in New Bedford or Dartmouth ma..
> 
> i dont know much about the manuals but the sasiki (sp) videos are the same or really close to what we do..


I've talked with Mrs. Cogliandro once a number of years ago.  She seemed really nice and I hope to make it up there to meet her sometime in the near future.


----------



## Doc (Feb 26, 2007)

Sigung LaBounty said:


> I have to go along with Ron Chape'l on the Hale Journal, .......



I was hoping someone would step up and help me with that money back guarantee. Us MAC guys gotta stick together. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Kenpobuff (Feb 27, 2007)

I too have the Hale journal.  It is well done and easy to use.  The information is a great reference even for those of us that have studied a slightly different version of the techniques presented in the Journal.  The historical pictures are a nice bonus.

Doc, I'll go 25% of the guarantee for the first return.

Steve


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 27, 2007)

Steve bring it to class tonight so I can see it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 27, 2007)

Doc said:


> There is nothing on the planet that comes close to the work the Mr. Hale has done to present the material electronically. Additionally, there is information there, I'm certain is not represented in other works. Had Mr. Parker lived, and decided to convert that material to a computer compatible format, I'm sure it would be just as Mr. Hale has presented it. If you disagree after making the purchase, I'll give you your money back myself.


 

I am a Tracy kenpo guy, but I've had the opportunity to review Mr. Hale's journal.  In my very limited experience with EPAK kenpo, it seems to me that Mr. Hale's work is very thorough, and probably as good as it can get as a written resource.  If you want a written reference, I would fully agree with Doc, this is a good choice.


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 27, 2007)

where would i go to purchas these journals that Mr. Hale has put to gether?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 27, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> where would i go to purchas these journals that Mr. Hale has put to gether?


 
Mr. Hale is a member here.  Send him a PM or and email.


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 27, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## Rich_Hale (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone interested in reviewing the Kenpo Journal may do so at:

www.KenpoJournal.com

A (very brief) history of the Kenpo Journal:

A number of years ago I decided to put together a relational database of the Kenpo system for my personal study.  

Having been given a considerable amount of material by Mr. Parker I had a good start, but creating the Kenpo Journal took a more work and a lot longer than I ever imagined.  But eventually I got it together and started using it as my personal study guide.

Then, as I started to see how many new, up-and-coming martial artists were searching for "True Parker" material and coming up empty handed, I decided to make it available to the public.

This, of course, meant I had to improve/simplify the interface in such a way as someone with just basic computer skills could use it . . . I eventually got that done as well and started offering it to the public. 

Although my Kenpo Journal isn't the only reference available many people do seem to appreciate the database format and some of the extras I have included.  And for those who dont realize it, the Kenpo Journal is not just a database, but also includes printable PDF documents of all the techniques, sets and forms.

For the record, Kevin Lamkin's manuals (available in a PDF format) are very similar to the information contained in the Kenpo Journal and Skip Hancock also offers written manuals which contain information from the same source.

I often use Kevin and Skips manuals to cross reference my own work, whenever I make minor corrections and adjustments to the Kenpo Journal.

Both of these men have worked as diligently as I have in an effort to preserve and advance the Ed Parker System of Kenpo.  

I greatly admire and respect both of these men for their contribution to the art.

There has also been some mention as the value of Mr. Parkers other books, such as the Infinite Insight series.  My journal is in no way meant to replace these works.  

I own and have studied all of Mr. Parkers books and though you may not learn how to do a form or a technique directly from these books, you will lean about the man himself and how he thinks and feels.  This will in turn help you become qualified to interrupt his manuals and become more proficient in his art. 

On a final note, you may have noticed, I shy away from discussing the Kenpo Journal in a public forum, as I dont want to come off sounding self serving, so please understand when I dont chime in on conversations about my work.

On the other hand you are most welcome to e-mail me with any questions or comments you may have about the Kenpo Journal.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 28, 2007)

Rich_Hale said:


> Anyone interested in reviewing the Kenpo Journal may do so at:
> 
> www.KenpoJournal.com
> 
> ...


Mr. Hale, your too damn humble! I admire you for that.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 1, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> My background in kenpo is mostly based on Shaolin Kempo but my instructor threw in a number of Parker techniques over the years. But he limited my Parker knowledge with only techniques that he felt were worth learning.
> 
> So I am left with learning from books and videos, and yes, I know that that is not the ideal way to learn a system but it's all I have right now.


 
My situation, too. Fun to go back and fill in, tho, isn't it?  



> The two main sources of information I have are Jody Sasaki's video series and a collection of manuals written by Kevin and Eric Lamkin. I have copies of videos that go along with the manuals.


 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 1, 2007)

Rich_Hale said:


> Anyone interested in reviewing the Kenpo Journal may do so at:
> 
> www.KenpoJournal.com
> 
> ...


 
WOW! An awesome achievement, made more so by your simply offering it to any and all. A true exhibition of the martial spirit at its best. Thank you, sir.


----------

